# Cabin Air Filter Location/Long Service Intervals?



## WinnieStaufberg (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

I bought my 2013 Mini Cooper Standard about a year ago on April 1st. It was purchased off Craigslist from a guy who bought it new from the dealer December 2012. I have about 20k on it now, but need to change the cabin air filter as the air is stale, and probably the engine filter as well. I can't seem to locate a video on how to do this, as well as do places like NAPA have the parts? 

Also, can someone explain why the service intervals are a year apart? Doesn't seem good for the car, I went in October and don't have to go until next October??! Thanks for your help!


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

WinnieStaufberg said:


> I ... need to change the cabin air filter as the air is stale, and probably the engine filter as well. I can't seem to locate a video on how to do this, as well as do places like NAPA have the parts...?


I haven't put 'eyes on' the one in my '09 JCW Clubman yet, but I'm pretty sure the '13 'Justas' still had the cabin air filter in the same location: it's accessed from underneath the dashboard on the passenger's side. Apparently it just slides in and out, but I'm pretty sure snaking it back into the dashboard opening takes a bit of patience.

If it's the same as my JCW (there _are_ some plumbing differences under the 'bonnet'), the engine air filter for the 'Justa' MINI's are located toward the rear of the engine compartment, in a plastic housing that should be fairly apparent. Mine looks like you need a reasonably-sized hex wrench to remove the housing cover.

'Brick-n-mortar' stores might have some of the filters for the MINI, but cabin air filters are probably a low-volume item for them to stock. I've turned to online sources for these kinds of maintenance items. BavAuto is one source I've used; Pelican Parts is another. I'm sure there are others. Just search the 'net and compare prices on what you need.



WinnieStaufberg said:


> ... Also, can someone explain why the service intervals are a year apart? Doesn't seem good for the car, I went in October and don't have to go until next October...??!


I presume you're referring to the oil change interval (15,000 miles or 1 year)? I imagine the time-based interval is just to coincide with the mileage-based interval; people typically average about 15,000 miles in a year of normal driving. But either interval is generally considered too long amongst MINI enthusiasts; most owners recommend a 5,000-mile interval. I've heard that BMW/MINI recently (within the past year or so) reduced the intervals to 10,000 miles, but again, conventional wisdom still says that's too long...

This forum is a very good BMW forum, but is relatively inactive for the MINI. You might look into the forums over at North American Motoring for better answers to these and other MINI questions.


----------

